# can we make a Hedgie sitter volunteer list?



## Pooki3

I've noticed a lot of people asking about Hedgie-sitters since we are getting close to the holidays maybe we could compose a list of people who would volunteer to take in a hedgehog or two for those of us travelling? 
I know I for one am not going anywhere and I work short hours during the day so I wouldn't mind watching a hedgie or two.. I know how horrible vet boarding places look and I think a hedgie would get stressed in the areas that group animals together (constant dog barking would scare berko to death!) 
who else can you trust but people who have hedgies anyway?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Sounds like a good idea to me.  I'd gladly volunteer and would have loved if someone with a hedgie would of watched Opal when I went away. I mean she was in great hands but still would have felt better.


----------



## HedgieGirl519

I think thatd be a good idea to  .


----------



## Christemo

I'd volunteer as well!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

I would look after critters no problem  you are on to a great idea!


----------



## Nancy

I hope it works. I can't remember if it's been tried on here before but other forums and the lists have tried and it never seems to be very successful. Most of the time the people willing to hedgie sit are too far away from the hedgies in need of sitting.


----------



## Pooki3

Nancy said:


> I hope it works. I can't remember if it's been tried on here before but other forums and the lists have tried and it never seems to be very successful. Most of the time the people willing to hedgie sit are too far away from the hedgies in need of sitting.


well I think that we have a diverse enough group here..at least if they would be able to take in a hedgie for a bit. I live on the way to an airport as I'm sure others do so at least a travelling hedgie could be dropped off on the way..


----------



## Rainy

This is a great idea. If it can help even some people that would be worth it. I would watch hedgies.


----------



## shawnwk1

I have plenty of time and space. I'd be happy to help watch a few if needed.


----------



## lehaley

This is a fantastic idea. It would be really great if we could keep this thread going and get enough people to volunteer. Then someone could make a sticky thread maybe in the travel section with people listed by state and city.

I really wish I could add myself to the list, but as of right now my apartment is just too small to accommodate another hedgie even temporarily. If I am in a larger place in 2 years when I'm done with school, I'd love to hedgiesit!


----------



## rivoli256

i am in. i usually have at least 2 extra cages. & i am usually willing to travel a little bit.


----------



## Quinn

Great idea! I wish this was put together before thanksgiving weekend (canadian) because that's when I needed it. I had to travel back and forth between my home (toronto) and my parents home in Oshawa so I could take care of my quill babies. If this is put together before Christmas that would be great! Because Ill need a sitter then.


----------



## Pooki3

ok so I'm thinking we should each post something like this:

Name : Sage B.
Location: St. Petersburg,FL 
Number of hedgies you own: 2 (1 male and 1 female) < for people who don't feel comfortable mixing sexes
Number hedgies you can watch: probably 2 more at a time
any fee?: Just have a baggy of their food, a bottle (or jug) of their home water and a written schedule of what the hedgie is used to/ any special instructions.
housing: I can make a temporary C&C cage but if you want to keep things less stressful I can make room for a cage
how to contact? PM me for my phone number


----------



## Nancy

Why not start a new thread with only the people willing to hedgie sit and 1 post per hedgie sitter, just so it doesn't get confusing. Could also do two, one for Canada, one for US. I'll make it a sticky.


----------



## fracturedcircle

we need to group volunteers by city/state. imo.


----------



## fracturedcircle

Nancy said:


> Why not start a new thread with only the people willing to hedgie sit and 1 post per hedgie sitter, just so it doesn't get confusing. Could also do two, one for Canada, one for US. I'll make it a sticky.


i think someone needs to put together a list (like through PMs) and just put it out there it in one simple, clean-looking post. reading through long threads may work less efficiently, at least from my perspective.


----------



## shawnwk1

i kinda gotta agree it's getting a little confusing already. perhaps we can pick someone or someone volunteer to take pm's for a certain amount of time and then that person can compile the list and put it out there for everyone with something that says "if you'd like your name added to the list please pm such and such person". perhaps you can even lock the thread after the list is compiled that way a whole bunch of people aren't adding stuff making it confusing again and make it so only the person doing the list can actually add anything. we can then pm whomever we need as a sitter in our area at that time. idk just an idea. 

it should be someone who has been on here quite awhile, no offense to those of us that have just joined the forum, but that kinda shows that person is going to be around for awhile and not just someone who is going to be here for a short time and then we have to choose someone else again to take over.


----------



## fracturedcircle

shawnwk1 said:


> i kinda gotta agree it's getting a little confusing already. perhaps we can pick someone or someone volunteer to take pm's for a certain amount of time and then that person can compile the list and put it out there for everyone with something that says "if you'd like your name added to the list please pm such and such person". perhaps you can even lock the thread after the list is compiled that way a whole bunch of people aren't adding stuff making it confusing again and make it so only the person doing the list can actually add anything. we can then pm whomever we need as a sitter in our area at that time. idk just an idea.
> 
> it should be someone who has been on here quite awhile, no offense to those of us that have just joined the forum, but that kinda shows that person is going to be around for awhile and not just someone who is going to be here for a short time and then we have to choose someone else again to take over.


i could do it if we're just talking about putting together a list and making additions to it down the road.


----------



## Pickle

Yay!!! I'm so glad we're going to be doing this!

I think shawnwk1's idea is spot on.  


shawnwk1 said:


> i kinda gotta agree it's getting a little confusing already. perhaps we can pick someone or someone volunteer to take pm's for a certain amount of time and then that person can compile the list and put it out there for everyone with something that says "if you'd like your name added to the list please pm such and such person". perhaps you can even lock the thread after the list is compiled that way a whole bunch of people aren't adding stuff making it confusing again and make it so only the person doing the list can actually add anything. we can then pm whomever we need as a sitter in our area at that time. idk just an idea.
> 
> it should be someone who has been on here quite awhile, no offense to those of us that have just joined the forum, but that kinda shows that person is going to be around for awhile and not just someone who is going to be here for a short time and then we have to choose someone else again to take over.


----------



## shawnwk1

fracturedcircle said:


> i could do it if we're just talking about putting together a list and making additions to it down the road.


sounds good to me and yes i also think having canada and the u.s. and maybe even a third for other countries (if anyone from other countries is interested too) all separate is a great idea too and a little less confusing.

fracturedcircle thanks for volunteering


----------



## fracturedcircle

shawnwk1 said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> 
> i could do it if we're just talking about putting together a list and making additions to it down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good to me and yes i also think having canada and the u.s. and maybe even a third for other countries (if anyone from other countries is interested too) all separate is a great idea too and a little less confusing.
> 
> fracturedcircle thanks for volunteering
Click to expand...

no problem.  leaving hedgies when traveling is a major issue, i think.


----------



## shawnwk1

fracturedcircle i would give everyone until like november 15th to get their names into you if they want to be on the list. that would give people time to read this and respond and also give you a little time before thanksgiving (u.s.) to get the list out there for people traveling over the holidays. unless you feel that's not enough time for you to get it together before then? just throwing out a suggested date, but it's really what works best for you and your schedule.


----------



## fracturedcircle

shawnwk1 said:


> fracturedcircle i would give everyone until like november 15th to get their names into you if they want to be on the list. that would give people time to read this and respond and also give you a little time before thanksgiving (u.s.) to get the list out there for people traveling over the holidays. unless you feel that's not enough time for you to get it together before then? just throwing out a suggested date, but it's really what works best for you and your schedule.


no, that's fine.

my email is circle.in.fire[at]gmail.com. i'll remove it later. it's better to contact me via email if you'd like to be on the list because the inbox on hhc gets filled up pretty quickly, but either way.


----------



## Nancy

The problem with a list, especially a locked list is, that only admins and mods can access it to change or make additions. If there is a list, like the veterinarian lists, then anyone can add their name any time they want and if the mods and admins keep removing any chatter as we do with the vet list, then all that's going to be there are the individual hedgie sitters.


----------



## shawnwk1

either way sounds like the mods/admins are gonna have some work to do :lol: guess it's really up to the mods/admins how they want to handle it and is easiest on them then.


----------



## Pooki3

fracturedcircle said:


> shawnwk1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fracturedcircle i would give everyone until like november 15th to get their names into you if they want to be on the list. that would give people time to read this and respond and also give you a little time before thanksgiving (u.s.) to get the list out there for people traveling over the holidays. unless you feel that's not enough time for you to get it together before then? just throwing out a suggested date, but it's really what works best for you and your schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> no, that's fine.
> 
> my email is circle.in.fire[at]gmail.com. i'll remove it later. it's better to contact me via email if you'd like to be on the list because the inbox on hhc gets filled up pretty quickly, but either way.
Click to expand...

to clarify are you going to take all the info or just US and someone else getting Canada?


----------



## Nancy

I suggest there be a list of recommendations made up for the protection of both sitter and owner. For example, if hedgie gets sick and needs the vet, how will that work? Will the owner give the sitter money to pay for any vet visits that may be necessary? Will the sitter be expected to pay initially and owner reimburse. My friend had this happen and the owner bailed leaving her with not only the hedgehog but the vet bills. Ideally, the owner should have it pre-arranged with the vet to cover any vet bills that could arise. 

Will the owner be able to be in frequent/daily contact with the sitter just in case an emergency arises to find out how the owner wants to proceed. If the owner can't be in contact, there needs to be fairly detailed instructions. 

Will the sitter charge a fee and if so, how much and what all does it include?

Does the sitter have a proper quarantine area? 

That's all I can think of off the top of my head at the moment but I'm sure everyone can thing of other things that need to be discussed.


----------



## zombiewoman

Sounds like a wonderful idea. I know our family could help someone with hedgie sitting.


----------



## shawnwk1

detailed list of any dietary concerns, special diets, meds, restricted activity if needed, and any medical needs all needs to be discussed

also the owner needs to have a typed up letter stating that it is okay for such and such to take the hedgie to the vet and get vet care and owner needs to decide to what extent the sitter can provide emergency care in case they can't get ahold of the owner immediately. can the sitter make a life and death decision or does that HAVE to come from the owner only (some owners may feel differently about this, but it all needs to be in the letter to the vet). i know at my vet i had to give them a letter giving a certain person permission to take my animals in if needed otherwise they wouldn't treat them in an emergency without first getting in contact with me (this is not always convienent, what happens if you're in the shower and miss the call and the vet calls and hedgie needs to go into surgery immediately). that's why i gave them the letter stating it was okay for such and such to make decisions about my animals. 

probably a great idea for the owner to have 2 typed up detailed letters...one for the vet telling them what they can and can't do and what the decisions the sitter can make and the owner has to make, any meds hedgie is on, and all medical conditions. the other letter specifically for the sitter so they know likes, dislikes, type of food (perhaps even weight chart of how much they regularly eat), normal weight at the time and whether or not there's been any recent changes in weight. basically just everything the sitter would need to know about the hedgie or that the owner feels might be helpful to know about the hedgie. 

okay enough rambling lol


----------



## Nancy

shawnwk1 said:


> okay enough rambling lol


Rambling is good sometimes. A lot of good ideas come from rambling. :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy

Nancy said:


> shawnwk1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay enough rambling lol
> 
> 
> 
> Rambling is good sometimes. A lot of good ideas come from rambling. :lol:
Click to expand...

True That, sister! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle

hmmm, so i'll withhold from putting anything together until the vet/responsibility issues are straightened out... sounds complicated.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

when someone else is looking after my pets....I give written instructions for my vet clinic, my vet clinic is advised someone else has my pets and already has my payment info if they are brought in. 

If I was looking after anyone elses pets (aside from someone I know personally) in my home I would expect them to prearrange a local vet for emergency purposes, advise both me & the vet as to their wishes for treatment if there was an issue and give the vet their credit card on file for payment.


----------



## Rainy

Shouldn't all of these issues be between the sitter and the hedgie owner? We can recommend actions that they each take to protect themselves, but HHC cannot enforce nor be responsible for any actions/outcomes. Can't we just list basic hedgie sitter information and let those individuals work it out for themselves. Just put a notification at the bottom or top of the list stating that HHC does not endorse nor take responsibility for any outcomes and that should cover HHC from liability. I think that this can be policed too much if we're not careful.


----------



## Nancy

Rainy said:


> Shouldn't all of these issues be between the sitter and the hedgie owner? We can recommend actions that they each take to protect themselves, but HHC cannot enforce nor be responsible for any actions/outcomes. Can't we just list basic hedgie sitter information and let those individuals work it out for themselves. Just put a notification at the bottom or top of the list stating that HHC does not endorse nor take responsibility for any outcomes and that should cover HHC from liability. I think that this can be policed too much if we're not careful.


Exactly. HHC is not responsible for this list and it is use at your own risk and there will be a disclaimer on any list that is made.

Suggesting ways individuals can be prepared and try to protect themselves, are simply that, suggestions, and how individuals proceed is entirely up to them. There will be wonderful outcomes and friendships made from this list, but there are also going to be bad outcomes and hard feelings. The more prepared people are, the better the outcome for all and the less likely there will be problems.


----------



## Kalandra

Few things to think about:

How well do you know your hedgehog sitter? We see people post here, but do you really know them? Have you met their hedgehogs and seen what type of care they really provide? I've seen people "talk the talk" but not really "walk the walk."

People come and go. Maintaining a list of people who are active in the community can be quite a challenge. Prior lists quickly become outdated. Who is responsible for maintaining the list? Are you expecting HHC staff to maintain it once its already created? Are those who volunteer to run the list really up for the long term haul?

There are a lot of health considerations that have already been asked. Before volunteering, you really need to understand that you aren't just taking in another cute hedgehog to watch for a few days/week. But they are under your care, and your own animals may be at risk if you do not properly quarantine the visitor. Ensure you have the space, time and know what proper quarantine is.

In this proposed form I can tell you that HHC is not supportive. There are too many potential pitfalls. I have seen these type of lists come and they always end up costing a lot of time and end up becoming not useful.

Is there something else we can do to address the need? Would starting a thread that we stick for how to find a place to care for your hedgehog while you are on vacation. Questions to ask a potential sitter. Where to find a vet, boarding facility or professional animal sitter, etc.

Even posting a thread telling the world you are going on vacation can be dangerous. Information on this forum is open to the public to read, that includes unsavory individuals. Take your own safety into consideration when posting.


----------



## Nancy

Great points Kalandra. Not everyone is as they appear to be.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

What about something simple like this:

http://g.co/maps/taqqw

It's just a saved google map that is editable so people can add their info to it (without anyone having to enter it all for them lol) and the link stays the same. Check it out I added my location and info up on Vancouver Island Canada. The only thing needed is for people to enter info on their own and a link to the map with a disclaimer... just a thought

edited to add- the only people that CAN edit the map is those who have the url. It can also be made so only those who ask for the info can edit it.


----------



## Rainy

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> What about something simple like this:
> 
> http://g.co/maps/taqqw
> 
> It's just a saved google map that is editable so people can add their info to it (without anyone having to enter it all for them lol) and the link stays the same. Check it out I added my location and info up on Vancouver Island Canada. The only thing needed is for people to enter info on their own and a link to the map with a disclaimer... just a thought
> 
> edited to add- the only people that CAN edit the map is those who have the url. It can also be made so only those who ask for the info can edit it.


That's a good idea, but for the location, can we just list the city center? I can see what road you live on when I go to the map.


----------



## Pickle

I thought it was just going to be a simple matter of posting the names of people on this forum who are willing to babysit. :?: That way requests for sitting would be made via pm from member to member. No posting on the open forum. Obviously the people involved would be responsible for going to visit their babysitter and viewing the conditions in which their hog would temporarily be living. Personally I don't see it as being overly complicated...

Perhaps a simple thread could be created, "Babysitter List", which would be kept locked. The originating post of the thread could simply state that members who wish to be added to the list need to pm the moderator in charge of that forum section. Also making note that the thread is not intended for discussion, just a listing of where to contact helpful members. Simple!


----------



## fracturedcircle

Pickle said:


> Personally I don't see it as being overly complicated...


+1


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

it's not my road lol...I just entered the nearest large city


----------



## Rainy

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> it's not my road lol...I just entered the nearest large city


Oh, that's a relief. Thanks.


----------



## LeDINOZAVRE

Man, it would be amazing to find another hedgie mama to watch my Pashka while I go away. My usual sitter is out of the country at the same time as me, which makes for quite the predicament! But on another note, I would be more than willing to hedgie sit in Calgary and area!


----------



## newfie_nurse

There are websites like the one we have up for the airline petition. 
You can make lists on there and make it simple.

*for example*
Your name, your HHC nickname, and the City in your general area. maybe you can also list your experience for example: how many pets you have, how long have your had hedgies, or if you are a breeder, rescue etc. It can be as simple or complicated as you want.. But its true what nancy and kalandra pointed out, its at your OWN risk to leave your pet with anyone wether its a fellow HHC memeber or even at a boarding vet. Do your research and visit the person..

So if I chose to list myself my listing on a website would look like:

*My name* : Jody
* City * : Calgary Alberta, Canada
* HCC * :newfie_nurse
* animals* :Live with 2 cats, 2 dogs, 1 hedgie
First time hedgie owner x 6m

I think it would better to have a seperate website listing so it will not be affiliated with HCC and it will be easier to read, not extra info, no postings etc. just a standardized list with standard info, and you can contact the person if you wish to find out more...

Just my thoughts


----------



## Pooki3

Ok I have made a website. I'm sorry but I don't think anything will get done if we talk about it endlessly. I'm sure we all have enough sense and love for our hedgehogs not to just leave them with anyone. please PM me your contact info to add to the site including your fee (if any) what you require from hedgie parents and expirence and anything you deem pertinent. I suggest using a "junk" email in case of spam..or maybe I'll just make a link for your email..and I'll draft up some contract examples to protect both parties. 
Its not wonderfully pretty but its functional
https://sites.google.com/site/hedgiesitters/


----------



## Pooki3

I have made the website like rainy's map. Only the ones with access to the link can view the page.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

Is this going to just be accessed by HHC members? or members of other forums/general public? ( I'm asking because what info/contact stuff I provide would be highly dependant on who is viewing it) 

Personally I would rather provide a simple - "PM Hissy-Fit-Hazel on HHC" then provide my email, real name or location other than very general area. That may sound paranoid but having been ~web stalked~ by a freak for nearly 2 years putting info like that out there is concerning to me.


----------



## Pooki3

I'm only on this forum..and you can put the" please Pm" on there. and you don't need your exact address or any phone numbers..those are for you to give out to who you trust. if your in a small city you can put something like "Tampa Bay Area" for people who live in the tiny towns around tampa etc..


----------



## NoDivision

I personally don't think that stickies on how to find sitters is all that useful, unfortunately. Well, no, that sounds wrong. It's good information to make available to members as far as sugestions of places and people to ask and important facts to know and consider when looking for boarding or hedgehog sitter. I understand that HHC cannot endorse or back such a list and I think that informative stickies are a good thing that the forum can provide for us. However, it doesn't serve the practical need that a sitter list would, so I think an independent list is a great idea. 

I have had a **** of a time trying to find anywhere to take my hogs to board them or anyone that could come and watch them for me. At least knowing who lives in my area would be a huge benefit to me. If the list gets outdated then I would figure that out by not getting a reply, and I'd move on. But it would be one resource at my disposal in the quest for care. And I can decide on my own who is trustworthy or not - I can take that responsibility on myself, I wouldn't expect a list to dictate that for me. 

It would just be nice to have a general idea of who lives anywhere close to me at all and if any of them would be willing to pet sit if I decided to look into that.


----------



## hanhan27

I've been following this thread and I think this is a great idea. I myself struggle with not having family or friends that are comfortable enough with Milly to actually do anything more than give her food and water. That's fine if I'm gone for a short period of time, but that some day I'll have the opportunity to go on vacation and I'll have to worry the whole time I'm gone.

Just double checking, but can't anyone come to HHC and look at this thread and see that link, even if they aren't a member?


----------



## Pooki3

maybe but if you put PM me on HHC only members can and I'm sure you'll notice if some random new person sends you a PM. Its at your discretion to choose who you watch hedgehogs for.


----------



## Sar-uh

Do you think it would be too much to ask that a sitter actually go to the hedgehog owner's home to check on them? This was my original plan for when I take a trip in the spring. I would be gone for two nights, and my friend was going to come by both nights to clean, feed, and check on my hedgie.


----------



## Pooki3

thats what most pet sitters do Sar-Uh but I would prefer to drop my hedgies off since I live in a apartment building thats going under renevations and sometimes they turn our water off or we have power surges. It's totally up to the owner how they want to work things out with the sitter.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

I would only look after someone's pet at my own home. Pet sitters that travel to your home where I live charge $50+ per day to do that. I would expect to take my own to the sitters place also or would simply hire an overnight caregiver on a per day wage to stay the entire time I was gone to look after all my crew. I would worry about "drop in" type pet sitting with power outages and such. If there was a power outage in my area my main concern would be my own pets...if I had to travel some place to check on anothers pets that leaves all of them getting the shaft. At least on site one could shove a few hedgies up their shirt in snuggle bags :mrgreen: and all would be right in the world lol

Again tho...it will be up to the sitter/owners to make arrangements that suit them.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

I've been following this post from the beginning and taking note of everyone's ideas and opinions. I have a suggestion (nothing more) that I think most will agree with.

Simply make and lock a sticky with a list of people's names (HHC or aliases for security purposes), their location, their hedgie experience, service charges (if any), and how they wish to be contacted. Simply PM moderators if you wish to be added to the sitters list, and owners can contact sitters privately for care discussions and visit the sitters home to check conditions before making a final decision. For the safety of the hedgies I think it would be easiest for the sitter to care for the hedgehog in their own home so they can monitor its well being.

Requirements for the sitters would have to be a spare cage and appropriate bedding, quarantine area, proper heating/cooling supplies, veterinary contact information in case of emergencies, and basically all the things they would have for their own hedgies. I also think having at least 1 year of experience caring for a hedgehog would reassure a concerned hedge-parent. 

The owner leaving the hedgie would provide a bag of their hedgie's food mix, toys, wheel, an item like an old t-shirt containing their scent (for homesick hedgies), contact information, and compensation for veterinary expenses as needed.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

I disagree with the spare cage thing. It should be the owners responsibility to bring over a temporary cage plus all their heating and supplies. I know I don't have the extra money for another dome light, CHE bulb and a temp controller just for the off chance that I MIGHT baby sit someones hedgehog.


----------



## lmg_319

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I disagree with the spare cage thing. It should be the owners responsibility to bring over a temporary cage plus all their heating and supplies. I know I don't have the extra money for another dome light, CHE bulb and a temp controller just for the off chance that I MIGHT baby sit someones hedgehog.


I agree. When I friend Holden to my friend's over Christmas, all his stuff goes with him. I feel more comfortable having him in his cage with his CHE and all his familiar stuff too.


----------



## hanhan27

Kalandra said:


> People come and go. Maintaining a list of people who are active in the community can be quite a challenge. Prior lists quickly become outdated. Who is responsible for maintaining the list? Are you expecting HHC staff to maintain it once its already created? Are those who volunteer to run the list really up for the long term haul?





SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> Simply make and lock a sticky with a list of people's names (HHC or aliases for security purposes), their location, their hedgie experience, service charges (if any), and how they wish to be contacted. Simply PM moderators if you wish to be added to the sitters list, and owners can contact sitters privately for care discussions and visit the sitters home to check conditions before making a final decision.


While I do think this is all a good idea, I don't believe that the HHC moderators should be responsible for maintaining a list that other members suggest. :? I know that quite a few of our more experienced breeders, owners and moderators have very busy lives and don't have a lot of time to surf HHC... I think them spending the time they have reading and replying to people's questions would be more beneficial for hedgehogs and owners than having them maintain and be an integral part of a babysitter list (not that it wouldn't be a useful resource for us!).

No negativity here  , I'm simply saying that I think something like this will take time that a lot of ours mods don't have. Especially when it comes to contacting people to update the list. I also think that keeping it separate from HHC is a good idea. HHC is such a great place for hedgie info and I would hate to lose members over issues with a hedgiesitting list, ya know?


----------



## Pooki3

I think it has been made clear that HHC shouldn't be responsible for a list. I for one have nothing to do and fully welcome maintaining a list on the website I set up..for the security concerns really in this day and age its impossible to have your information completely secure..from facebook disclosing numbers on info pages because someone logged in on their phone to the DMV making your license plate number the key to your address online..If you don't want to use your real name you don't have to you can just list your member name and use discretion to tell someone your name if your watching their hedgehog. and for all terms thats between the people who are making the contract (and yes, babysitting counts as a contractual agreement) the contracts I put up can be changed but I included the protection of the sitters information as well as the owners..if you do this right you won't get screwed.


----------



## Pooki3

I think it has been made clear that HHC shouldn't be responsible for a list. I for one have nothing to do and fully welcome maintaining a list on the website I set up..for the security concerns really in this day and age its impossible to have your information completely secure..from facebook disclosing numbers on info pages because someone logged in on their phone to the DMV making your license plate number the key to your address online..If you don't want to use your real name you don't have to you can just list your member name and use discretion to tell someone your name if your watching their hedgehog. and for all terms thats between the people who are making the contract (and yes, babysitting counts as a contractual agreement) the contracts I put up can be changed but I included the protection of the sitters information as well as the owners..if you do this right you won't get screwed.


----------



## hanhan27

Pooki3 said:


> I think it has been made clear that HHC shouldn't be responsible for a list. I for one have nothing to do and fully welcome maintaining a list on the website I set up


I'm sorry if I upset you in any way... That was definitely not my intention. I just didn't think that the idea of HHC not being involved was made very clear since another person suggested having our mods be responsible for the list. Just trying to help!


----------



## Pooki3

? i wasn't upset sorry if I came across that way! :lol:


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

HedgieGirl519 said:


> I think thatd be a good idea to  .


That's a great idea. I recently had to find a sitter for my hedgehogs while we are away,, and after talking with a few petsitters found one that is very familiar with hedgehogs. I am a petsitter but everyone I know deals only with dogs and cats so I thought it would be difficult finding someone to look after my guys. At least now I can relax and not worry. It would have been nice though to have been able to go to a volunteer list, which is what I would do next time I think if there are people willing in my city


----------



## Skittles

I have not read all seven pages of this, but I live in Spruce Grove AB and would love to hedgie sit. Send me a message if you are interested and I can tell you more about me and we can meet first or whatever!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma

Id be willing to hedgie sit! I am home all day everyday for the most part  As long as it wouldnt conflict Preston in any way


----------



## TrufflePatch

I would volunteer as well. Sounds like a fun and great idea.


----------



## Chihirolee3

I am totally on board with this. Living near Rochester MN, where MAYO hospital is, there are a lot of people here that come from far away for medical treatment, and many hotels do not allow pets of any kind. Many people who come here often have to stay for more than a few days, so there may not be someone to sit for their hedgehog longterm if they have one, so I guess I am in a good spot when it comes to providing a good service like this


----------

